# No dash lights



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got no dash lights. sounds simple i thought. BUT no blown fuses, all wires are connected and completely new bulbs EVERYWHERE. i cant figure out if it has to do with the silvia front or not though... its a loop and if something isnt connected, you can have a problem like mine... anyone have problems with the push button dimmer? i dont trust that thing not one bit. am i the only one? i need ideas guys. if this was my altima, it would be fixed already. but im not entirely familiar with the 240 as a whole yet.
btw, everything works, tach, speedo, all indicators. my n2o gauge even lights up when i turn on the lights.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

might be a loose ground wire behind the stereo. A friend ran into the same problem in his sil80.


----------

